# Oral Turinabol



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi people

Been spending some time researching on this and would like some feedback from people who have tried it.

would be interested if you could state your dose used and length of time for and also what else was used along side.

also how did you feel while using this, i ask this because this compound is much the same as dianabol and i had a bad experience with dianbol feeling very sluggish. This may be due to the rapid rise in estrogen levls and liver enzymes that i experienced this though and im aware tbol will not aromatise as it is incapable of doing so.

i was unsure on the dose to run myself in my next cycle, but it will be along side test e and deca and i was planning it much the same as i did with the dbol to use as a kickstart.

all input/advice much appreciate


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

70-100mg per day for 6 weeks. Maybe start on 70mg and see how you feel rising..


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> 70-100mg per day for 6 weeks. Maybe start on 70mg and see how you feel rising..


so you can go quite high on dose in comparison to dbol then, how does this effect liver enzymes if you compare the two?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't know the science of it but I can tell you anything below 70mg won't be enough to affect you. I always had a few random pains in my stomache/liver when taking tabs so will be the same as any other.

Don't get misled to thinking if 40mg of dbol makes you big then 70mg of tbol will make you even bigger. In comparison I'm sure we up the dosage of tbol to match the lean keepable effect of dbol.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> I don't know the science of it but I can tell you anything below 70mg won't be enough to affect you. I always had a few random pains in my stomache/liver when taking tabs so will be the same as any other.
> 
> Don't get misled to thinking if *40mg of dbol makes you big then 70mg of tbol will make you even bigger*. In comparison I'm sure we up the dosage of tbol to match the lean keepable effect of dbol.


im sure alot of people will think this but when you consider tbol doesnt come with water retention and is a weaker steroid on a milligram for milligram basis then for sure the gains are not comparible it is only the structures which are similar.

ive heard the strength gains from tbol though are supposed to be incredible.

i much prefer gaining lean mass as opposed to just pure mass.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

any others with first hand experience to share? thanks


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I've used 80mg per day of Tbol as a 4week kickstart to my test e cycle.

My opinion on Tbol is that it is awesome stuff IMO. You really start getting very good strenght gains from day 10 onwards. Your muscle hardness also improves. Physically your start to look "bigger" from day 10 onwards although i was on 750mg of Test E.

On the downside it gave me high blood pressure and crazy lower back pumps.

Control your blood pressure by taking hawthorn berry, garlic, mini asprin and celery. The lower back pumps can be reduced by taking Taurine.

In general I would advise this med for a lean muscle cycle, but don't expect huge gains on its own.

Use 60-80mg per day for 6 weeks.

Hope this helps


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks sub zero interesting, how did you feel while you was taking it any feeling of sluggishness or tiredness?

Also would you say it is better for 6 weeks over 4 in terms of gains, was just thinking of the liver on this one?


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah I did 60mg ED as a 5 week kicker to a 625mg PW test e cycle.

Great stuff, not as powerful as dbol as I'm sure u know but as said gains were leaner and pumps we're immense. If your early in your cycle days 60-80mg will do you fine imo. Strength was almost as good as dbol too. I'm sure its just as liver toxic as dbol though, don't be mislead into thinking its any safer.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Fullsquat said:


> Yeah I did 60mg ED as a 5 week kicker to a 625mg PW test e cycle.
> 
> Great stuff, not as powerful as dbol as I'm sure u know but as said gains were leaner and pumps we're immense. If your early in your cycle days 60-80mg will do you fine imo. Strength was almost as good as dbol too. *I'm sure its just as liver toxic as dbol though, don't be mislead into thinking its any safer*.


thats the feeling im getting with all the reading im doing, when i google tbol and look on other forums its almost the impression that it is a safer steroid to use than dbol and its less harsh to liver, which ive been very scepticle about


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm sure its just as bad mate, can't see how it would be any safer at all? Liver wise..


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

likewise, will be interesting to try this next cycle


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

BigRichG said:


> thanks sub zero interesting, how did you feel while you was taking it any feeling of sluggishness or tiredness?
> 
> Also would you say it is better for 6 weeks over 4 in terms of gains, was just thinking of the liver on this one?


No sluggishness or tiredness, i would have ran it for 6 weeks if i didn't run out.

Take some liv52 for liver support and drink loads of water.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> No sluggishness or tiredness, i would have ran it for 6 weeks if i didn't run out.
> 
> Take some liv52 for liver support and drink loads of water.


brilliant to hear as with dbol i had to stop it after 2 weeks because i was so sluggish and felt so sh1tty was unbelievable!

il have to sit down and work out how much of everything i need to cost the whole cycle up to see what i can afford 

i drink as a horse a it is easily 6 litres plus lol


----------



## Addoctor Magnus (Nov 18, 2008)

You won't find many that use Tbol in the 70-100mg range. I ran it at 60mg for 6 weeks, which is a "typical" regimen.

It was my first ever cycle and I was very impressed - up 24 pounds at the end of the 6 weeks, 15 pounds at the end of PCT, and 14 pounds up now at 4 weeks post PCT.

Had to buy a whole new wardrobe and develop a water-tight cover story for how I've managed to "get so much bigger since the last time I saw you". ;-)

Completely agree with everything Sub-Zero said. I went into it without Taurine and without Hawthorn Berry....but within a week realised I needed them, so get them in before you start!


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Addoctor Magnus said:


> You won't find many that use Tbol in the 70-100mg range. I ran it at 60mg for 6 weeks, which is a "typical" regimen.
> 
> It was my first ever cycle and I was very impressed - up 24 pounds at the end of the 6 weeks, 15 pounds at the end of PCT, and 14 pounds up now at 4 weeks post PCT.
> 
> ...


will do this for sure then guys


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Sorry to highjack but i've got everything i need for my tbol only cycle, pct will be nolva 20/20/20/20 and a natty t-booster. I'm paranoid about gyno, while i know it won't aromatise i'm still worried about rebound gyno after stopping the nolva. How rare is it to get rebound gyno after pct, i know everyones different but generally is it quite rare?

Thanks.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

need2bodybuild said:


> Sorry to highjack but i've got everything i need for my tbol only cycle, pct will be nolva 20/20/20/20 and a natty t-booster. I'm paranoid about gyno, while i know it won't aromatise i'm still worried about rebound gyno after stopping the nolva. How rare is it to get rebound gyno after pct, i know everyones different but generally is it quite rare?
> 
> Thanks.


quite a big question there mate, just start your own thread its easier and cleaner mate.


----------



## cheznyboi (Apr 13, 2011)

im half way through 6 weeks at 50ed gd lean gains , started feeling sluggisness and tiredness read somewhere to take some gd carbs with the tabs and this helped me. also i have started to loose my sex drive can anyone help?


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

Addoctor Magnus said:


> You won't find many that use Tbol in the 70-100mg range. I ran it at 60mg for 6 weeks, which is a "typical" regimen.
> 
> It was my first ever cycle and I was very impressed - up 24 pounds at the end of the 6 weeks, 15 pounds at the end of PCT, and 14 pounds up now at 4 weeks post PCT.
> 
> ...


You won't find many that run it in the 70-100mg range? Your joking right?

Most people say for a first cycle 60mg ED is too little....I know from personal experience after only 3 cycles that 60mg IS to little for decent gains. 70mg-100mg is the commonly used dosage, robsta on here used to take 110mg ED with no problems and great gains.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Fullsquat said:


> You won't find many that run it in the 70-100mg range? Your joking right?
> 
> Most people say for a first cycle 60mg ED is too little....I know from personal experience after only 3 cycles that 60mg IS to little for decent gains. 70mg-100mg is the commonly used dosage, robsta on here used to take 110mg ED with no problems and great gains.


well if i start at the lower end of the range outlined i can access tolerance and if need be i can increase the dose that way.


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> Sorry to highjack but i've got everything i need for my tbol only cycle, pct will be nolva 20/20/20/20 and a natty t-booster. I'm paranoid about gyno, while i know it won't aromatise i'm still worried about rebound gyno after stopping the nolva. How rare is it to get rebound gyno after pct, i know everyones different but generally is it quite rare?
> 
> Thanks.


Strange pct there. Why arnt you following the 'normal' nolva pct protocol of 60mg day 1, 40mg days 2-11, 20mg days 12-21?

Tbol may not be as suppressive as others but anything over 4 weeks that's suppressive at all will warrant a good pct imo, can't hurt can it?

The nolva is there to block estrogen during pct and prevent gyno while boosting natty test levels, can you even get a rebound of nolva??


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

BigRichG said:


> well if i start at the lower end of the range outlined i can access tolerance and if need be i can increase the dose that way.


Ofcourse yeah I agree, but if you've done a good few cycles 60mg will disappoint and by the time you've noticed the full effects of the dose (usually upto 3 weeks after starting) u'll have wasted half the cycle (of the oral anyway). Just my bag mate as iirc I've only done 1 more cycle than u so were hardly miles apart


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I've heard you can get a rebound after pct, i think as test and estro are trying to get balanced again sometimes esto can rise above the normal range (rebound gyno) i've started my own thread because it's not tbol i'm running it h-drol the pro-hormone (which i understand is pretty much a legal version of t-bol) that mite explain the strange pct lol.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

OP i have always been told that tbol is normally double the standard dbol doses so 70-100mg ed


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

stone14 said:


> OP i have always been told that tbol is normally double the standard dbol doses so 70-100mg ed


I wouldnt always assume that, but tbol yes, can be ran at 70-100mg ED.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

is it better to run for 6 weeks as opposed to a standard 4 week kickstart or would the gains not warrant this?

Also the obvious concern on the liver would the addition 2 weeks be worthwhile or would liver stress too much?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

have ran tbol only 80mg for 8 weeks. Favourite oral, also tried var and dbol.

Strength gains were great, felt good on. A little slower than dbol though.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Nemises said:


> have ran tbol only* 80mg for 8 weeks*. Favourite oral, also tried var and dbol.
> 
> Strength gains were great, felt good on. A little slower than dbol though.


must have an indestructable liver there mate


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

BigRichG said:


> is it better to run for 6 weeks as opposed to a standard 4 week kickstart or would the gains not warrant this?
> 
> Also the obvious concern on the liver would the addition 2 weeks be worthwhile or would liver stress too much?


why not meet half way and do 5 weeks ..  , id do 6 weeks my self mate, your liver values will go up but theyll come down in a couple weeks, im about to up my winny from 75 to 125mg :whistling:and run for another 5 weeks .. been on it almost 2 weeks now, a healthy liver can cope with a lot mate


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

id be happy to do 6 weeks if its safe, obviously id be using milk thistle is there anything worth using along side this at same time?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

BigRichG said:


> must have an indestructable liver there mate


most orals are stressfull to liver more than toxic imo,


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

BigRichG said:


> id be happy to do 6 weeks if its safe, obviously id be using milk thistle is there anything worth using along side this at same time?


coffee (not caffine) has been shown to prevent/reduce liver damage in alcoholics to a few extra cups a day wont hurnt, if you google it theres a few studies on it, also cranberry for your kidneys


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Trenzyme said:


> coffee (not caffine) has been shown to prevent/reduce liver damage in alcoholics to a few extra cups a day wont hurnt, if you google it theres a few studies on it, also cranberry for your kidneys


ok thanks mate will look into that


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

from what i can gather the gains dont realy start to come in on tbol till week 3 and peak at week 5, ive also reasearched it alot as i was going to use it for my first cycle but ive still got it in my top drawer lol, also youll be fine doing 6 weeks, you worrie too much


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

tim19 said:


> from what i can gather the gains dont realy start to come in on tbol till week 3 and peak at week 5, ive also reasearched it alot as i was going to use it for my first cycle but ive still got it in my top drawer lol, also youll be fine doing 6 weeks, *you worrie too much *


is that even possible, with only one liver and one body?


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

BigRichG said:


> is that even possible, with only one liver and one body?


in my world, yes


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

BigRichG said:


> is that even possible, with only one liver and one body?


unless you smash it to bits with serous abuse it can grow back and recovers very fast, its the only organ were you can cut bits off (bi-opsys)and over time itll grow back, its only when it becomes sick with hep or sirosous(sp?) it cant regenerate


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Trenzyme said:


> unless you smash it to bits with serous abuse it can grow back and recovers very fast, its the only organ were you can cut bits off (bi-opsys)and over time itll grow back, its only when it becomes sick with hep or sirosous(sp?) it cant regenerate


didnt know that, interesting


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Your worrying too much IMO, take 80mg for 6weeks you should be fine mate, unless your a recovering alcoholic...lol

As Trenzyme said , the liver has a remarkable capacity to regenerate.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sub-Zero said:


> Your worrying too much IMO, take 80mg for 6weeks you should be fine mate, unless your a recovering alcoholic...lol
> 
> As Trenzyme said , the liver has a remarkable capacity to regenerate.


Agree, I ran it for 8 weeks at 80mg with no issues and your choice on milk thistle but personally a waste of time - save your money for more food.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

what is best lab of choice to use?


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Ill be starting a cycle of 80mg for 8 weeks in a few weeks time and cant wait to try the stuff. Im wondering , is it ok for me to do morning cardio before food even thou im bulking, im hoping to shift some fat this time around while gaining muscle


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

BigRichG said:


> what is best lab of choice to use?


I used Pro Chem and really recommend them.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

what sort of strength gains did people experience whilst using this?

looking forward to trying this on next cycle.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

BigRichG said:


> Hi people
> 
> Been spending some time researching on this and would like some feedback from people who have tried it.
> 
> ...


i get the same with dbol mate, when i run aromasin alongside its great happy upbeat with loads of energy without im lethargic sluggish and moody


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Trenzyme said:


> i get the same with dbol mate, when i run aromasin alongside its great happy upbeat with loads of energy without im lethargic sluggish and moody


i used arimidex as my ai, you think its worth trying again but using aromasin instead?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

BigRichG said:


> i used arimidex as my ai, you think its worth trying again but using aromasin instead?


i find AIFM and aromasin both work much better against dbol than adex, aromasin works better against the more potent estrodiols that dbol produces and make you feel sh!tty, when ran with aromasin or AIFM you really do get the feel good factor than you hear about.

AIFM is a very good legal transdermal ai spray.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Trenzyme said:


> i find AIFM and aromasin both work much better against dbol than adex, aromasin works better against the more potent estrodiols that dbol produces and make you feel sh!tty, when ran with aromasin or AIFM you really do get the feel good factor than you hear about.
> 
> AIFM is a very good legal transdermal ai spray.


interesting, as you can tell from thread title i was contemplating using tbol instead to try and see if was any different.

i will try aromasin next time then and give the dbol another go at the same dose i had to stop with a couple of weeks back.

read it comes in 25mg tabs and is the most suppressive ai you can get, how much is needed how often isit dose dependant like adex where the dose varies per person?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

it will vary a bit but when i found 25mg aromasin woked very well with 50mg dbol ed at the start of 750mg test cycle no bloat and no lethargy, i dropped to 12.5mg after i finnished the dbol and stayed dry throughout the cycle


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

so 25mg everyday for 4 weeks then reduced to 12.5 for the remaining 8 weeks and that is done everyday up till last jab or beginning of pct?

sounds interesting how this works much better than adex when there the same thing.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

BigRichG said:


> so 25mg everyday for 4 weeks then reduced to 12.5 for the remaining 8 weeks and that is done everyday up till last jab or beginning of pct?
> 
> sounds interesting how this works much better than adex when there the same thing.


yeah but ran dbol 6 weeks, aromasin is a differant type of ai to adex mate, yeah i ran it the full cycle the dropped it to as and when i felt i needed it as i put myself on trt as i dont do pct, aromasin is also much milder on your body than adex


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks alot for all your input big help


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Here you go bud, my experience of Tbol @ 60mg for 7 weeks

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/109954-first-ever-cycle-tbol-only-pics.html


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Trenzyme said:


> i get the same with dbol mate, when i run aromasin alongside its great happy upbeat with loads of energy without im lethargic sluggish and moody


Does this combat with the bloating envolved in dbol users?

Also does i really work,Just doing some reading on it all now! Seems quite expensive!

Would it mean kick the adex and use this in place?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Beasted said:


> Does this combat with the bloating envolved in dbol users?
> 
> Also does i really work,Just doing some reading on it all now! Seems quite expensive!
> 
> Would it mean kick the adex and use this in place?


Yes it helps to combat the bloat used in place of adex, most ug labs sell for not much more than adex, worth the extra few quid imo


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Well I'm on dbol now and adex doesn't reduce bloat whatsoever.

This is why I asked if aromisin would.

I have had terrible bloat and based it on a dbol side. If I can combat the affect of this I would be very happy indeed


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

sounds like i can try the dbol again be more comfortable this time then luke, what you think?


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

BigRichG said:


> sounds like i can try the dbol again be more comfortable this time then luke, what you think?


Yea if the effects are true and it doesn't affect you the same way!

All I need to be sure of that it combats bloating!

Needs more research though!


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

from the research i done i found that when arimidex attatches to the aromatise enzyme it blocks the conversion of test to esstrogen and then detatches leaving the enzyme free.

but with aromasin i found that when it attatches to the aromatise enzyme it basically renders it inactive forever(hence the suicidal bit in the name) but the body is capable of making more so its not a dangerous issue.

also i found the half life is 24-27 hours and peak plasma levels in the blood are reached after one week.

not found anything on reduced bloating but im assuming that is linked to water retention, high sodium. only got trenzyme's word that it stops bloating.


----------

